

Material Design with AngularJS - skybison
https://www.airpair.com/posts/review/55553d950e09ef11004063b9

======
thomasfl
I really like the effort that has been put into ionic and material design. But
still I would really like to see more projects like reapp.io which is a react
mobile web (not native) extension for react. Reapp's launch was totally
overshadowed by the launch of react native, but works great and currently only
has a ios theme.

